# Camspray Jetters thoughts



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So this in response to Marc76075......

Last year at the WWETT show, I was asked by another PZ'er my thoughts on cam spray as they had a good deal there. 

I looked at it and told him to pass because it won't put out advertised specs of 7gpm 4000 psi when powered with a honda GX690. There were 2 or 3 engineers there and they were pissed at me but when we talked about the math, there was no way that machine going to do those specs. 

Also the way they plumbed in the pumps I remembered wasn't good. I remember steel fittings after the filter being a big reason I didn't like them.

My thought looking at that model was it would require a lot of replumbing to get right and you'd never reach the advertised specs. This is what I see a lot of.....plumbing manufacturers know the decision maker is often the busiest and can't do proper research so we end up getting rope a doped and pay higher prices with little justification.

And really you could get a bad ass pressure washer for less.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm seriously considering purchasing a jetter and will take any advice I can get. And good for you for calling B.S.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you trying to clean?

How long of a run will you do?

What kind of vehicle do you have?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm seriously considering purchasing a jetter and will take any advice I can get. And good for you for calling B.S.


But if you're serious about buying a jetter, I'd strongly suggest you come to the WWETT show. Hang out with us and get all our perspectives at one time AWAY from the salesmen.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm looking to able to clean all the way up to 8 inch, probably the longest I would be 150-200'. And I have an e250.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I also recommend going to the Wwett show. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Buy a brute.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> I'm looking to able to clean all the way up to 8 inch, probably the longest I would be 150-200'. And I have an e250.


If you already there for 8", then it sounds like you got a good chance of getting into bigger pipe. You may want to look into a trailer jetter 10 gpm minimum. However if you're will to upsize your vehicle then get a skid mount like Drain Pro has. I think he has one of the nicest setup out there.

I think one of the best jetters is BullDogPro. They use smaller pumps in tandem on one engine. This allows for slower rpms/longer pump life and now you have a commonly found pump that most anyone can service and fix. You can get a double skid setup for 12k, add your own hose reels and tanks and would have a 4020 setup for about 16k. 

If you're dead set on a jetter, then look into American jetter. They have some really good components and a great price....an 4011 van kit with everything you need to use is 19k.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Marc I have a American Jetter. It does everything I want. The biggest I clean around here is 6". It is 8gpm at 3800psi. I have it mounted in my box truck with plenty of room. I carry the Jetter, 200gal tank, Sewer machine, 4 reels 130' 11/16 cable, drain machine, generator, and all the tools and parts I need. I do only do sewer and drain cleaning though. I don't do any plumbing. The American Jetter has opened every line I have set out to open.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

8 inch would definitely be the largest I would ever encounter on some commercial buildings. The county has its own fleet of vac/jetter rigs. So i wouldn't be doing any public lines. I would probably say 75% of what it would be used for is 3-6 inch.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can, I will second that you should come to wwett or at least do some serious brain picking of some of us. A lot of us have jetters of various sizes and configurations. Some are shop built. Some are power washer conversions and some are factory jetters. I will say if you've never jetted. I would start with a good size power washer and add a pedal and remote reel. This will get your feet wet and will clean a ton of pipe for a reasonable entry price.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't forget a small hose for laterals. Once you get the hang of it the Jetter is great for kitchen drains. 

I will jet a 2" plugged kitchen drain and do a super clean job of it without even popping the line open with a cable first.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

marc76075 said:


> 8 inch would definitely be the largest I would ever encounter on some commercial buildings. The county has its own fleet of vac/jetter rigs. So i wouldn't be doing any public lines. I would probably say 75% of what it would be used for is 3-6 inch.


Because 25% of the time you'd be in 8" I'd recommend 10gpm just for the grease and sludge.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Buy a brute.


Hey unclog, are you using yours for 8" and above or mostly just residential? How well does it move grease in a 4" grease line?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Hey unclog, are you using yours for 8" and above or mostly just residential? How well does it move grease in a 4" grease line?


8" is about the biggest I ever get into. I don't do much municipal work anymore most of those guys have since purchased their own Vactor trucks. 

I play in my fair share of 4" grease lines with all the restaurants and hotels in my area. It does a great job, WH all the way


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I second 4"-6" heavy grease with the JNW big brute specs!


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'm looking foward to going to WWETT and finding a unit that will fit my needs.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I second 4"-6" heavy grease with the JNW big brute specs!


Don't forget heavy roots too. 20 guys with big 4018 Mongoose and US Jetters tried and failed to get this out but I got it out with my JNW Brute WITH JUST ONE PASS!!! 









It even shaved it off nice and clean just like it had a sawzall blade attached.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Don't forget heavy roots too. 20 guys with big 4018 Mongoose and US Jetters tried and failed to get this out but I got it out with my JNW Brute WITH JUST ONE PASS!!!
> 
> View attachment 73338
> 
> ...



A good man with a hand spinner could knock that one out!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Don't forget heavy roots too. 20 guys with big 4018 Mongoose and US Jetters tried and failed to get this out but I got it out with my JNW Brute WITH JUST ONE PASS!!!
> 
> View attachment 73338
> 
> ...


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> sierra2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget heavy roots too. 20 guys with big 4018 Mongoose and US Jetters tried and failed to get this out but I got it out with my JNW Brute WITH JUST ONE PASS!!!
> ...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> sierra2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget heavy roots too. 20 guys with big 4018 Mongoose and US Jetters tried and failed to get this out but I got it out with my JNW Brute WITH JUST ONE PASS!!!
> ...


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

A 4018 would blow through that just as well as a brute. My 3.5gpm 2800psi could do it with its root ranger. It's not always the equipment that gets the job done


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey Gear Junkie, how does one find you at this years WWETT? I am looking at several jetters online but would rather see them in person. 

Has anyone seen the Brute Jetter line from Amazing Machinery LLC? Are they any good?
Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg755 said:


> Hey Gear Junkie, how does one find you at this years WWETT? I am looking at several jetters online but would rather see them in person.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Brute Jetter line from Amazing Machinery LLC? Are they any good?
> Thanks


If you're going to go with amazing machinery, just build your own or go with performance pro and get better parts. 

I'll pm you my number. Shoot me a text the night before and come by and meet all the other PZ'ers and talk jetters with them as well. This offer is open to anyone else as well.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks. I have bought "cheap machines" that actually work quite well, I have also bought a lot of expensive stuff that was crap. Sometimes the old saying "you get what you pay for" is not too accurate. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lol so right about that.....I can see you're a Harbor Freight man.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

No I'm not a HF kind of guy. Most of my stuff is ridgid. I just like to take my time and look for deals. There is no one around here that sells jetter so I kind of have to rely on what's on line and you tube. While that is better than the 2ay it was in rhe past (buying site unseen) it still leaves a lot to the imagination. But then again I scored a great deal on my k50 and 1500 because bod the net where in the past I would have had to pay full retail by mail order....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> Don't forget heavy roots too. 20 guys with big 4018 Mongoose and US Jetters tried and failed to get this out but I got it out with my JNW Brute WITH JUST ONE PASS!!!
> 
> View attachment 73338
> 
> ...


Now that looks like the strongest root in the universe!
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/strongest-root-universe-44770/


----------

